# Noctua NH-D15 vs Thermalright Archon IB-E X2 vs be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3



## MrRoyale (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community,


Ich besitze in Kürze einen i7 4790K und dieser wird, sofern nötig, in Zukunft auch mal übertaktet.
Nun bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher welcher Kühler angeschaffen werden soll.
Gehäuse: Fractal Desgin Define 5

Möglichst leistungsstark.
P/L ist zu vernachlässigen.


Um Vorschläge wird gebeten.


----------



## Aerni (1. Mai 2015)

Dark Rock Pro3, nur die montage is kniffelig, am besten zu zweit dranbauen.


----------



## Abductee (1. Mai 2015)

1. NH-D15
2. Archon
3. DRP3

Der Noctua ist nochmal eine Ecke hochwertiger verarbeitet als der Thermalright und ist bei den Ergebnissen nochmal ein klein wenig besser.
Be Quiet disqualifiziert sich meiner Meinung nach schon durch die katastrophale Montage und den Lüfterklammern die nur für die Silent Wings passen.


----------



## DARPA (1. Mai 2015)

Die Montage des DRP3 hatte mich anfangs auch abgeschreckt. Geht aber ganz easy. 
Nachdem die Backplate drauf ist das Case auf die Seite auf einen Tisch legen und soweit über die Tischplatte überragen lassen, dass die Trayaussparung bzw. die Kühlerschrauben im freien hängen. Dann den Kühler auf die Schrauben setzen und von unten anziehen.

Nur als Erfahrung, falls jemand am verzweifeln bei der Montage ist.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (2. Mai 2015)

der DR3pro disqualifiziert ich eben NICHT wegen der Montage und NICHT weil die Klammer "nur" an die SW Lüfter passen.
Den Kühler baut man in der Regel 1x! ein und gut ist. Und warum sollte ich bei einem sehr guten Kühler die Lüfter ersetzen? Welche noch dazu wirklich silent sind...?!

Wenn man im Gehäuse genug Platz hat und das Board dazu aus baut geht es kinderleicht!
(Kühler auf den Kopf stellen, Board oben drauf legen und von der Rückseite her fest schrauben. Dauert keine 5 Minuten (ohne MB aus/einbau)

@Abductee hast du den DR3pro schonmal selber montiert?


----------



## jkox11 (2. Mai 2015)

DARPA schrieb:


> Die Montage des DRP3 hatte mich anfangs auch abgeschreckt. Geht aber ganz easy.
> Nachdem die Backplate drauf ist das Case auf die Seite auf einen Tisch legen und soweit über die Tischplatte überragen lassen, dass die Trayaussparung bzw. die Kühlerschrauben im freien hängen. Dann den Kühler auf die Schrauben setzen und von unten anziehen.
> 
> Nur als Erfahrung, falls jemand am verzweifeln bei der Montage ist.



Hab ich auch so gemacht. Probleme gab es sonst auch nicht.

Von der Optik her gibt es kein besseren Luftkühler. 
Die beiden anderen Lüfter zum Beispiel sind potthässlich, vor allem die Lüfter. 

Von der Leistung und Qualität her ist der Noctua 1A  
Mit dem Dark Rock Pro macht man aber auch nichts falsch. Die 2-3 Grad mehr machen den Braten auch nicht fett.


----------



## Abductee (2. Mai 2015)

Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> @Abductee hast du den DR3pro schonmal selber montiert?


Ich hab zwei mal einen anderen Be Quiet montiert der genau das gleiche Befestigungssystem hat.
Die Montage ist eine Katastrophe.
Man möchte auch mal die WLP erneuern, oder den Kühler auf ein neues System mitnehmen.
Durch die spezifischen Lüfterklammern bindest du dich an die Silent Wings.
Das kann jeder sehen wie er will, ich find es besser wenn ich mir den Lüfter frei aussuchen kann.

Der Noctua NH-D15 hat mehr Zubehör dabei, ist viel leichter zu montieren, hat universale Lüfterklammern und die höhere Kühlleistung.


----------



## jkox11 (3. Mai 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei mal einen anderen Be Quiet montiert der genau das gleiche Befestigungssystem hat.
> Die Montage ist eine Katastrophe.
> Man möchte auch mal die WLP erneuern, oder den Kühler auf ein neues System mitnehmen.
> Durch die spezifischen Lüfterklammern bindest du dich an die Silent Wings.
> ...



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, der D15 ist ne Wucht und hat mehr Zubehör. 
Wie gesagt, die 2-3 Grad interessiert aber die wenigsten und ich möchte nicht so ein Lüfter mit ekligen Lüftern im Gehäuse haben


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Die Montage ist eine Katastrophe.



Nö, für geübte Bastler geht das schon 

Nur für absolute Neueinsteiger ist das natürlich etwas kniffelig.


----------



## drebbin (4. Mai 2015)

Da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem Brocken 2 der ist schon fast zu einfach zu installieren  
Und für nen 4790k bei moderatem OC reicht der auch aus wenn man nicht den schlechtesten Chip erwischt hat


----------



## jkox11 (4. Mai 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> wenn man nicht den schlechtesten Chip erwischt hat



Das ist halt nie eine Garantie


----------



## drebbin (4. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, aber wenn man den Brocken 2 zB schon hat kann man ihn ja erstmal draufschnallen und testen


----------



## jkox11 (4. Mai 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber wenn man den Brocken 2 zB schon hat kann man ihn ja erstmal draufschnallen und testen



Klar, das war bei dir ja schon der Fall. Beim Neukauf muss man halt drauflegen oder hoffen auf ne kühle CPU


----------



## drebbin (4. Mai 2015)

Jop, ich hab da scheinbar Glück gehabt mit meinem 4790k, auch wenn ich den gestern erstmal plan geschliffen habe...sah fast aus wie ne Grube im heatspreader 
Und bei dem Preisunterschied zwischen Brocken 2 und D15 ist mit das nochmals angenehmer [emoji14]


----------



## facehugger (4. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Brocken 2 und nem i7-k kann ich bestätigen. Mein 4770k@4,4Ghz bekommt dank angepasster Spannung im PC-Alltag jedenfalls keine Hitzewellen Ob man(n) für den CPU-Freezer jetzt 80 Taler ausgibt, bleibt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. 

Für 4,4-4,5Ghz auf allen Kernen sollte aber auch ein 40€-Kühler a Scythe Mugen Max/Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 gut ausreichen...

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Und bei dem Preisunterschied zwischen Brocken 2 und D15 ist mit das nochmals angenehmer [emoji14]



Ja, aber einige User wollen halt etwas extravagentes.


----------



## drebbin (4. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mit dem D15 auch schon geliebäugelt...aber wenns mein Brocken schafft hau ich das Geld dann doch eher in die GPU


----------



## Adi1 (4. Mai 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem D15 auch schon geliebäugelt...aber wenns mein Brocken schafft hau ich das Geld dann doch eher in die GPU



Jo, Du hast Deine CPU auch geköpft. 

Da sieht die Problematik etwas anders aus.


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (4. Mai 2015)

Ich kann auch mal ein bischen von meinem D15 berichten. (und Loben)

Ich finde den Top und im normalen Betrieb (ohne OC) ist der super leise und die Montage ist auch super Easy.
Was mich noch bissal stört, ist die Positionierung des Lüfters mit den Lüfterklemmen. 
Da musste ich wirklich 1 Stunde rumfummeln, bis der Lüfter gerade draufwar.

Auch unter OC sind die Temps super.
Hab meinen 4790K mal testweiße auf 4,6GHz gejagt und meine höchste gemessene Temperatur war 72° beim Zocken.

Ist ein super Kühler und ich kann den nur weiterempfehlen.
Ist halt etwas teuerer als ein DRP3, aber auf lange Sicht rentiert sich die Investition.


----------



## drebbin (4. Mai 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, Du hast Deine CPU auch geköpft.
> 
> Da sieht die Problematik etwas anders aus.


Meinen 3570k hab ich geköpft, da hast du recht.
Meinen neuen 4790 noch nicht, der ist erst seit gestern abend drin 
Aber geköpft wird der natürlich auch [emoji14]


----------



## Adi1 (5. Mai 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Meinen neuen 4790 noch nicht, der ist erst seit gestern abend drin
> Aber geköpft wird der natürlich auch [emoji14]



Da würde ich gerne mal reinschauen, wie Du dass machst.


----------



## drebbin (5. Mai 2015)

Mit viel Schweiß bestimmt


----------



## Adi1 (5. Mai 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Mit viel Schweiß bestimmt



Ich wäre dann mal Dein Lehrling, schaue einfach nur zu. 

Ich selber habe dass noch nie gemacht, die Sache würde mich mal interessieren. 

Ein paar Semmeln zum Frühstück, würde ich schon mitbringen.


----------



## drebbin (5. Mai 2015)

Deinen i5 können wir gern köpfen[emoji41] 
Mit meinem i7 wollte ich eigentlich ungern noch warten...


----------



## Watertouch (5. Mai 2015)

Nimm doch lieber nen Thermalright Macho.


----------



## Adi1 (5. Mai 2015)

drebbin schrieb:


> Deinen i5 können wir gern köpfen[emoji41]
> Mit meinem i7 wollte ich eigentlich ungern noch warten...



Nee, meinen I5 wollte ich nicht mehr köpfen,

dass bringt doch eh nix mehr. 

Aber wenn Du Deinen Neuen köpfen möchtest, würde ich schon mal reinschauen.


----------



## drebbin (5. Mai 2015)

Das wird langsam zu eindeutig offtopic 
Machen wir per PN weiter...


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (7. Mai 2015)

Die mit Moosgummi beklebte Backplate meines DRP3 liegt bei meinem Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 auf mehreren Lötstellen, die jeweils ca. 0,5mm in das Moosgumme pieksen.
Wenn das mal gut geht.
Die Montage war ein Kampf, die Anleitung ist eine Katastrophe.
Am Ergebnis kann ich mich dafür nicht satt sehen


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2015)

Dann hast du dich falsch angelegt, wenn die Montage so schwierig gewesen sein muss. Du hast dir das Leben unnötig schwer gemacht, ich weiss auch bestimmt wo du die Probleme hattest 
Beim Schrauben anziehen?


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (7. Mai 2015)

Zunächst einmal war nicht ganz klar, welche Teile wirklich zu meinem Sockel passen.
Die Anleitung war diesbezüglich nicht ganz einfach und ein paar große Bilder wären imo sehr hilfreich gewesen.
Richtig fies waren die Muttern mit denen letztenendes der vorbereitete Lüfter auf das vorbereitete Board befestigt wird.
Jetzt wo es fertig ist, ist es einfach. Den nächsten DRP3 schaffe ich in fünf Minuten *g*


----------



## jkox11 (7. Mai 2015)

Ja, die Anleitung ist sehr dürftig, da geb ich dir 100% recht. 

Die Mutter bekommst du am besten tief rein wenn du nur den Schlüssel an die Mutter hällst und von der anderen Seite die Schraube mit nem Schraubendreher eindrehst. Somit musst du nur drehen und den Schlüssel von der anderen Seiten anhalten bis es fest genug montiert ist.


----------



## MrRoyale (11. Mai 2015)

Danke für die zahleichen Antworten, ist  der Noctua NH-D15 geworden!


----------



## SSJ4Crimson (11. Mai 2015)

Würde an dieser stelle gerne nochmal den NH-D15 loben:

Hab am WE mal beide Lüfter vom Kühler entfernt und so meine CPU (4790K) mal Passiv (Semipassiv durch Gehäusebelüftung) gekühlt.
Muss sagen selbst passiv leistet der CPU Kühler hervorragende Arbeit.

Meine CPU Temps (ausgelesen mit Coretemp) bei einem 1Stündigen BF4 64er Match lagen immer so zwischen 40°C und 55°C. TOP 
Also von mir klare Kaufempfehlung an dieser stelle


----------



## b5xen (7. Juni 2015)

Um das Ganze nochmal 'aufleben' zu lassen: Welcher der 3 Kühler ist denn am leisesten? Bei der Leistung liegt der NH-D15 ja vor dem DRP3 und dieser vor dem IB-E X2, richtig?

Danke, 

Ben


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2015)

Im Leerlauf wirst du weder den Noctua noch den BeQuiet hören.
Beim Archon sind die Minimaldrehzahlen etwas zu hoch (Lüftertausch), da sind die beiden anderen leiser.
Der NH-D15 hat durch die höhere Maximaldrehzahl die bessere Kühlleistung, bleibt vom Geräuschpegel aber ähnlich gut wie der DRP3.


----------



## iGameKudan (8. Juni 2015)

Ich empfehle dir keinesfalls den DRP3 - ist zwar ein sehr guter Kühler, allerdings ist das Montagesystem mit der rückseitigen Verschraubung für den Arsch. Besonders wenn du hohe Spawa-Kühler hast und nicht siehst ob du die Bolzen triffst, dabei den Kühler drehst und die WLP wieder irgendwo am Sockel verschmierst... Der Einbau bei eingebautem Mainboard ist dann auch nur mit 4 Händen möglich...

Keine Sorge, ich kenne den Kram von meinem Scythe Mine 2 - der montiert sich genauso.


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juni 2015)

Naja, der DRP3 ist nur was für echte Schrauber,

Amateure oder Neueinsteiger, sind damit auf jeden Fall etwas überfordert.

Der kühlt zwar wie Hanne, aber wer sich dass zutraut, wird auch belohnt.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Juni 2015)

Besten Montagearten haben definitiv Noctua und Prolimatech.
Da wird bei den Kuehlern sowieso wie wild kopiert. Wieso nicht sowas Essenzielles?
Mir kommt auch kein anderer Luftkuehler mehr in ein Gehaeuse. Optik ist sowieso eher Nebensache.
Rechner steht unterm Tisch und ich schau eher auf den Monitor als in den Rechner.
Funktion/Leistung > Optik


----------



## b5xen (9. Juni 2015)

Nunja, mal ganz abgesehen von der Montage - Welcher der drei Kühler ist denn nun der 'leiseste' und welcher der Leistungsstärkste? Am Besten sogar der Leistungsstärkste und Leisete bei Verwendung von Referenzkühlern, damit man mal die Kühler an sich bewertet sieht. Oder gibt es diesbezüglich schon ausführliche Tests? Ich finde bei Dr. Google nämlich partout nichts aussagekräftiges.

Danke,
Ben


----------



## Abductee (9. Juni 2015)

Benchmarks: Kühlleistung und Lautstärke - Vergleichstest: Die stärksten CPU-Kühler im Dual Tower Format
(leider nicht mit Referenzlüftern)


----------



## stuxcom (11. Juni 2015)

gibt meiner meinung nach nur 2 optionen

Optik: Dark Rock Pro
Leistung: Noctua


----------



## b5xen (12. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mich jetzt für den Noctua entschieden, da meiner Meinung nach Performance wichtiger ist als Optik.


----------



## Adi1 (12. Juni 2015)

b5xen schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für den Noctua entschieden, da meiner Meinung nach Performance wichtiger ist als Optik.



Jo, dann viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------

